# Canon 6D - to much red and yellow in indoor shots how to fix this?



## ValPhoto (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm testing my new Canon EOS 6D camera and I've noticed that there is often too much red and yellow color specially when shooting indoor, picture look very warm and de-saturated. 

And when you try to get more saturated colors people's faces start to be really reddish or yellow.

Here are photo samples, with Auto WB, indoor lighting was from standard yellow incandescent lamp on BOTH shots:





EXIF info for 2nd shot:

Filename - _MG_1034.CR2
ImageWidth - 5472
ImageLength - 3648
BitsPerSample - 8 8 8 
Compression - 6 (JPG)
Make - Canon
Model - Canon EOS 6D
StripOffset - 97248
Orientation - Top left
StripByteCount - 1805990
XResolution - 72
YResolution - 72
ResolutionUnit - Inch
DateTime - 2014:02:08 12:58:09
Artist - 
Copyright - 
ExifOffset - 446
ExposureTime - 1/30 seconds
FNumber - 2.80
ExposureProgram - Aperture priority
ISOSpeedRatings - 2000
ExifVersion - 0230
DateTimeOriginal - 2014:02:08 12:58:09
DateTimeDigitized - 2014:02:08 12:58:09
ComponentsConfiguration - YCbCr
ShutterSpeedValue - 1/32 seconds
ApertureValue - F 2.83
ExposureBiasValue - 0
MeteringMode - Multi-segment
Flash - Flash not fired, compulsory flash mode
FocalLength - 35 mm
UserComment - 
SubsecTime - 13
SubsecTimeOriginal - 13
SubsecTimeDigitized - 13
FlashPixVersion - 0100
ColorSpace - Uncalibrated/Unknown (-1)
ExifImageWidth - 5472
ExifImageHeight - 3648
InteroperabilityOffset - 69496
FocalPlaneXResolution - 3810.58
FocalPlaneYResolution - 3815.90
FocalPlaneResolutionUnit - Inch
CustomRendered - Normal process
ExposureMode - Auto
White Balance - Auto
SceneCaptureType - Standard

GPS information: - 
GPSVersionID - 2.3.0.0

Maker Note (Vendor): - 
Macro mode - Normal
Self timer - Off
Quality - RAW
Flash mode - Not fired
Sequence mode - Single or Timer
Focus mode - One-Shot
Image size - Large
Easy shooting mode - Manual
Digital zoom - None
Contrast - Normal
Saturation - High , +4
Sharpness - Low , -32769
ISO Value - Auto
Metering mode - Evaluative
Focus type - Auto
AF point selected - 
Exposure mode - Av-priority
Focal length - 35 - 35 mm (1 mm)
Flash activity - Not fired
Flash details - 
Focus mode 2 - 65535
Auto ISO - 100
Base ISO - 1600
White Balance - Auto
Sequence number - 0
Camera Temperature - 25 C
Flash bias - 0 EV
Subject Distance - 0.00
Image Type - Canon EOS 6D
Firmware Version - Firmware Version 1.1.3
Owner Name - 
Sharpness (EOS 1D) - 0
Directory index (EOS 450D) - 111869952
File index (EOS 450D) - 1
File number - 000 - 0000
Sharpness (A0) - 7


As for the lenses, Canon 50mm 1.4 and Sigma 35 1.4 are used.


Also when converting RAW files into TIFFs with Digital Photo Professional utility amount of red in image even increased.

Is there any way to reduce amount of red? And gain more natural colors? What  settings you use in Digital Photo Professional/Camera RAW/Lightroom  software to make colors more vibrant and cooler without excessive amount  of red?

My current guess that it is required to use custom color space or custom WB setting to fix this.


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 10, 2014)

From your exit the saturation is set to high. Dpp software, try to open one raw and reduce saturation and try white balance setting for fluorescent lights. You can set your camera up similar when you get it right


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a white balance issue. From the lights in the building your in. There's a lot of orange in the furniture too right? That will "warm" the photos up. A simple fix with white balance if you have Lightroom.


----------



## ValPhoto (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes the furniture on 2nd shot have much red in it, but lightning is yellow. Here is the shot from other camera (also Auto WB) taken at exactly the same time and place, note how much less red in face and overall:
 

As for the saturation, i reduced it in DPP, red colors still here while image became desaturated.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 10, 2014)

Auto wb is likely your enemy here. Auto wb will render photos different on 2 different cameras


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 10, 2014)

orescent lighting is always a nightmare to work with as it changes colors 60 times per second. 2 shots of the same subject taken as fast as you can press the shutter button will come out with different coloring. And, as you found out, Automatic White Balance (AWB) gets fooled sometimes.

The only thing needed is to adjust the white balance of the photographs. I took the liberty of doing a quick white balance adjustment using Adobe Lightroom in the 2nd photograph using the white cup and saucer to select for WB and got the following results.
View attachment 66388


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2014)

Info for the 2nd shot:
Saturation - High , +4 - a major part of your problem.
Sharpness - Low , -32769 - why? 
ISO Value - Auto - part of the problem and relates to the next item. For that scene, setting a Custom white balance would be best. Page 121 of your 6D Instruction Manual.
Metering mode - Evaluative - Your 6D does not have a color-aware metering sensor in it. For this shot Center-weighted or Partial metering mode would have helped some.
White Balance - Auto The 6D has no way to automatically detect WB with sufficient accuracy for this setting to be of any real use.

Few of Canon's DSLRs have color-aware light metering, while all of Nikon's DSLRs do have color aware light metering.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 10, 2014)

As someone who's been shooting the 6D non-stop for some 8 or 9 months now, it is not the camera at fault here. Take the advice given to you by Keith and the others, adjust those in camera settings, and get off those auto settings. That camera body is a dream to shoot with, use it well.


----------

